#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  >  你名为沈，吾名为默。

## 我是楚天

“呵呼呵呼。可恶”沈默手中的蓝色火焰又一次熄灭了。

“为什么，我用不了元素呢。楚叔叔你说话啊”沈默点了一下旁边还在想问题的楚轩。

“沈默，会不会是你太累了。休息一下吧”楚轩停止思考对沈默说。

“才没有。我才不信呢”沈默双抱胸说。

“你呀，跟你老爸一个性格”楚轩摸着沈（沈默）地头笑着说。

“为什么，摸我的头啊”沈默推开楚轩的手说。

“对了，楚天呢？”楚轩看着周围说。

（楚天线的线索：这时候楚天己经去作死了）

“要不然，你去找一找他。我继续练下去”沈默推着楚轩出去。

“你就这么想我走吗”楚轩被沈默推出门外。

“没错！”沈默大力关上门说。

“这……，有必要吗”楚轩说完，就转身走了出去。

“终于走了，继续练吧”沈默唉了一口，继续练着火元素。

“记忆提取得怎么样子了”站在操作台前的犬兽人问在后面的虎兽人说。

“记忆提取速度10天1%，预计在10000天后可完成”虎兽人说。

“怎么会这样的啊”犬兽人说。

“骗你的，记忆提取己经完成了”虎兽人对犬兽人大声地说。

“你……，算了算了算了。快说记忆里有什么东西吧”犬兽人抓紧拳头向着虎兽人，但是又放下了问他。

“记忆里有用的只有…………”虎兽人对犬兽人说了许久。

“哦哦哦(||๐_๐)，所以是这样啊”犬兽人摸着下巴若有所思的说。

“你根本就没听进去吧”虎兽人喝了一口水，然后对犬兽人说。

“我还是直接带你去吧 ，以你的智商是不可能去完成的了”虎兽人摸着头说。

虎兽人站在一台机器面前，输入了一些指令。传送门打开了，虎兽人和犬兽人走了进去。

“到了”虎兽人从传送门出来，看着沈默所在的房子内说。

“好无聊啊，又失败了”沈默看着手中再次熄灭的火失落的说。

沈默趴在地上休息的时候，听到有兽敲门。沈默走了过去。

“谁啊，这是！”沈默开了一点儿门，看到外面的兽时。快速的关上门，思考刚刚看到了什么。

“可恶，他们来了。怎么会在这个时候呢，他们又是怎么发现我的”沈默站在门后细声的说。

“快开门吧，我知道你在里面。我们只不过是，研究你们这个家族消失的原因而以”犬兽人站在门前对在里面的沈默说。

“什么家族消失的原因，我都被你们害的失去哥哥（默言）了。你们都是坏人 ，都是你们的错(｡í _ ì｡)”沈默靠在门后，哭着对门外的兽人说。

“怎么办呢，强形破门而入吗”犬兽人问虎兽人说。

“破门吧。记住不要伤害他，他还有用呢”虎兽人转过来对正在准备破门而入的犬兽人说。

“怎么办啊，哥哥。我到现在都没有学会凝聚火焰，我就是个累赘”沈默把头放在双脚那里哭着对空气说。

门被犬兽人给切开了，沈默倒在地看着准备进来的虎兽人，不自觉双腿还在颤抖。犬兽人进来了，看着摔倒在地上的沈默。沈默刚刚扇动翅膀飞起来，脚上就多出了一个锁链一直连接到犬兽人那里。

“可恶，这个也太坚硬了吧。怎么都打不坏”沈默击打着脚上的锁链说。

“你还是放弃了吧，这可是专门为你准备的”犬兽人拉扯着锁链对己经近在眼前的沈默说。

“放开我，你们这些坏蛋”沈默敲打着抓着自己脖子的犬兽人说。

“还反抗呢，以你这样的小身板能干什么呢。你给我安静点吧”犬兽人从口袋中拿出电击器触碰沈默。

“啊”沈默在被电击着，动作慢慢地慢了下来。

“反正也电不死你，最多是电晕而以”犬兽人笑着对沈默说。

沈默的动作停了下来，犬兽人停止电击。看着沈默在地上。沈默站了起来对犬兽人说了一句话。

“吾名为默，字言。你给我好好听着，欺负我弟的人”默言右手凝聚出长枪指向犬兽人，左手凝聚黑色火焰看着犬兽人说。

（接下来发生的在默言线里面）


“嗯，这里是？哥哥，是你吗。”沈默睁开眼睛看着前面龙兽人说。

“哦，沈默啊。对不起，我之前所干的事。我想让你原谅我。”默言转过身来对沈默说。

“不！我早以原谅你了，拜托请你回来哥哥。我想你了”沈默抱紧默言哭着说。

“对不起，我已经回不来了。原谅我”默言对沈默说。

“哥哥！你不要走，我不想再失去你。不”沈默看着慢慢消失的默言，流着泪说。

“哥哥！为什么，你们每个人都什么都不说就走了”沈默再次睁开了眼睛，看到自己在床上。身上还有绷带。

“沈默你醒了，没事吧”在旁边一个熟悉的声音说。

“！哥哥，你怎么会在这里”沈默看着眼前的默言。

“我是来帮你的，其实我早就在你身边。你只是看不到我”默言坐在凳子上说。

“哥哥，你回来就好了。我想你了”沈默从床上跳下来，走到默言那边说。

“你啊别哭鼻子啦，好了，我回来”默言动了动沈默的鼻子对他说。

“好痒啊，哥哥别这样”沈默被默言摸着脸说。

“记得啊，你要好好的练功。我会看着你的”默言摸着沈默的头说。

“是的哥哥(ฅ>ω<*ฅ)”沈默举起双爪开兴地对默言说。

完

_(´ཀ`」 ∠)__

完了我要头痛死了。

눈_눈您的好友【沈默】已上线

沈：还可以。(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)

눈_눈您的好友【默言】已上线

默：可以的。

楚：站着说话不腰疼。▄█▀█●

----------


## 月光雪貂

嗨嗨~，楚天~>w</，這個故事給我的感覺很奇特，似乎藏了很多未解開的秘密呢，期待看到後續的劇情發展~

之前寫過小說，不過沒放在這裡喔X3，這真的是一種會很頭痛的事情XD，在角色的動作和情緒上可以再更進步，可以多看看其他大大的小說做參考，加油~>w</

----------

